# New boy at our house!



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

I got one for my 4 year old son last year on Valentine's day. He named him Dorothy (we did not let him name the dog.) I cannot believe its still alive. If I did not have to clean tank all the time I would not mind it. I asked him how he came up with Dorothy and he said it was Elmo's fishes name. Guess a 3 year old did not know it was a girls name.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a pretty fish!!!

When we first got here to Germany, we inherited a Betta fish, it was my first time caring for one! He lived with us for a little over a year. We think he was about 5 when he passed on. I enjoyed caring for him! =)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Love fish. So easy to flush.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Love fish. So easy to flush.


Yes. 

Peachy's predecessor had a burial in the "ceramic sea".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peachy is beautiful, my DH love's his fish (in and outside)!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Love fish. So easy to flush.





OutWest said:


> Yes.
> 
> Peachy's predecessor had a burial in the "ceramic sea".


Please don't make me laugh so hard. It hurts my nose. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ar/155058-harry-just-gave-me-bloody-nose.html


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never seen a peach Betta, he's very handsome


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Peachy!

Have you ever noticed how many Doctor's offices and some Vet clinics have aquariums? I think it's because fish have such a claming effect on people. 

Love watching fish, they seem to be in such a peaceful world. I had a tank many years ago, I had lots of angel fish.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

I love fish...I wish I was one...my love of water and being in the water is crazy...my showers are like an hour long :/ maybe I was a mermaid in a former life >_<

I've always wanted fish, had a couple when I was a kid and I wasn't the one caring for them. Are they hard to care for? I'd like to get some when we move in a couple of months, I'm gonna have to do some research. Peachy is beautiful, that's the kind of fish I like. My dad gave my fish what he called a "Viking burial", flushed 'em down too >_< 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome Peachy!
> 
> Have you ever noticed how many Doctor's offices and some Vet clinics have aquariums? I think it's because fish have such a claming effect on people.
> 
> Love watching fish, they seem to be in such a peaceful world. I had a tank many years ago, I had lots of angel fish.


I think you're right. If you sit and just watch the tank, it takes you out of your own world and puts you into the little watery one. Very calming.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Dubraska said:


> I love fish...I wish I was one...my love of water and being in the water is crazy...my showers are like an hour long :/ maybe I was a mermaid in a former life >_<
> 
> I've always wanted fish, had a couple when I was a kid and I wasn't the one caring for them. Are they hard to care for? I'd like to get some when we move in a couple of months, I'm gonna have to do some research. Peachy is beautiful, that's the kind of fish I like. My dad gave my fish what he called a "Viking burial", flushed 'em down too >_<
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I think Bettas are the easiest to care for. They like solitude. Most people put them in too small of a container--the pet stores sort of promote that. But if they're in a decent container, and the water is switched out fairly often, they are very low maintenance. I pretty much feed mine twice a day, and swap half the water out once a week, and that's it.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I think Bettas are the easiest to care for. They like solitude. Most people put them in too small of a container--the pet stores sort of promote that. But if they're in a decent container, and the water is switched out fairly often, they are very low maintenance. I pretty much feed mine twice a day, and swap half the water out once a week, and that's it.


 So if I wanted one of those, I'd just have to have only one? That sounds like the kinda care I'd have time for and I love the fact that they like solitude because I do too. How much are they? 

Man, I wish I had the money, space and time...I'd have a mini zoo. I looooove animals so much. I have a cat, a dog, a manfriend and I want some fish and an African grey parrot :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Dubraska said:


> So if I wanted one of those, I'd just have to have only one? That sounds like the kinda care I'd have time for and I love the fact that they like solitude because I do too. How much are they?
> 
> Man, I wish I had the money, space and time...I'd have a mini zoo. I looooove animals so much. I have a cat, a dog, a manfriend and I want some fish and an African grey parrot :/
> 
> ...


They are not expensive, but you need to get the gear for them--tank, filter, heater, etc. you can get that stuff on CraigsList pretty cheaply. The fish I have cost about $20, but there are others that are about $2 or $3. They are "fighting fish" and they need to be kept alone.msome people have found ways to mix them in a large tank of fish, but most owners keep them alone.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't ever get my Bettas to live more than 1-2 years. 

I will stick to 10 cent feeder fish- They live for over a decade with me. Go figure.

Best of luck with "Peachy!"


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I love Bettas!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

